# 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #13 Pick



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Alright Blazers fans, we are running a BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft again. Your team is on the clock now, the previous results are listed below.

Please post a response with the player of your choice to make your vote count and please make sure to vote whether the pick will be traded or not. This thread will be open 24 hours at most and 12 hours at least so that you have enough time to vote.

Have fun :cheers:


Draft Results

1. Chicago Bulls - *Derrick Rose*
2. Miami Heat - *Michael Beasley*
3. Minnesota Timberwolves - *OJ Mayo*
4. Seattle Supersonics - *Jerryd Bayless*
5. Memphis Grizzlies - *Brook Lopez*
6. New York Knicks - *Danilo Gallinari*
7. Los Angeles Clippers - *Eric Gordon* - _Pick will be traded_
8. Milwaukee Bucks - *DJ Augustin* - _Pick will be traded_
9. Charlotte Bobcats - *Kevin Love* - _Pick will be traded_
10. New Jersey Nets - *Darrell Arthur*

11. Indiana Pacers - *Russell Westbrook* 
12. Sacramento Kings - *Joe Alexander *
13. Portland Trailblazers - 
14. Golden State Warriors - 
15. Phoenix Suns - 
16. Philadelphia 76ers - 
17. Toronto Raptors - 
18. Washington Wizards - 
19. Cleveland Cavaliers - 
20. Denver Nuggets -


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Anthony Randolph.

I think you'd have to take him here as PBA

Besides, you could stand him up next to Rudy at the press conference and it would make Rudy look bigger.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Pick will be traded to get Westbrook.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Randolph


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

DeAndre Jordan.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Traded.

Randolph, if I stayed at the 13 and had the choice after those first 12 picks.

Ed O.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I agree with Randolph being the pick but probably will be traded.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I also believe it will be traded. I really don't have good knowledge of the prospects, so am going to abstain from voting on who we would in theory pick if we kept it.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Traded.
> 
> Randolph, if I stayed at the 13 and had the choice after those first 12 picks.
> 
> Ed O.


What he said! :cheers:


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Pick is traded. In this scenario, I believe they'd draft Randolph and deal it to the Bucks for Love and another player.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Pick will be traded to Chicago in a package deal. Blazers land Kirk Hinrich.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Randolph.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

I think the pick will be traded, and I'll say DeAndre Jordan as I think his trade value will be somewhat higher than Randolph's.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

Unless Randolph has some attitude or work ethic issues, I would be _thrilled_ to get him. Assuming he is willing to work hard and stays away from injuries, I really can't imagine him not becoming a _very_ good NBA player.

Check out this 6+ minute video of him on YouTube: http://youtube.com/watch?v=-CRtna5iDFc


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Randolph, almost by default....and a high probability we would be picking him for somebody else.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Lawson....


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

billfindlay10 said:


> Lawson....


At 13...?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

If they stay put? Certainly Randolph...

Although I think that the pick will be part of a trade up with MEM, NY or LAC so POR can anb Eric Gordon


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

I think we will draft someone, but I put yes because I don't think it will be at #13.

BTW, the 3 youngest team will get 3 rookies! (Oden, Rudy, pick)


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Randolph is a guy I'd love to draft, but I'd be shocked if he were available at 13. Geez I'd be willing to trade up to draft him.

STOMP


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

STOMP said:


> Randolph is a guy I'd love to draft, but I'd be shocked if he were available at 13. Geez I'd be willing to trade up to draft him.
> 
> STOMP


I would normally have voted to trade the pick. But, if you really could get Randolph at 13 I don't think you would trade it. We still have an opening at SF and he would be an interesting candidate. Can you imagine Oden-LMA-Randolph in the front court? The shotblocking would be amazing. Enter at your own risk.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Reep said:


> I would normally have voted to trade the pick. But, if you really could get Randolph at 13 I don't think you would trade it. We still have an opening at SF and he would be an interesting candidate. Can you imagine Oden-LMA-Randolph in the front court? The shotblocking would be amazing. Enter at your own risk.


I agree with this... if Randolph slips to us at 13, we better have a VERY good reason to trade away from the 13th spot.

Ed O.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

wizmentor said:


> BTW, the 3 youngest team will get 3 rookies! (Oden, Rudy, pick)


Is that good or bad?

I vote for Randolph too . . . but only because I like his last name. : )


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Randolph, easy.

If he is there at #13, the pick won't be traded.

But i'm guessin' he will be picked 5-8.

So for this draft... Anthony Randolph.

For those who wanted Prince, this kid is a Tayshaun Prince/Lamar Odom waiting to happen, at a much cheaper price, and much younger age.

Give this kid 2 years as a backup and he will be the real deal.

In a real situation, i think at #13 we'd be choosing from like Budinger, Alexander, Augestin probably... (none of which i'm high on)


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

Randolph


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Interesting discussion.

I have been of the opinion that he is going to be strictly a PF - hence my prediction that we would draft him to trade him. Obviously, some of you believe he can become an effective SF, which changes the debate completely.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

IMO, he is in the same sense a PF that Lamar Odom is a PF. I think Lamar is a SF though.

The kid has a silky smooth left-handed jump shot and insane athletic ability, along with GREAT height (i think 6'10 w/o shoes) and amazingly long wingspan.

He IS raw though, but i think he will be a defensive beast. I like him for this team the same reason i'd LOVE Prince for us.



DonCorleone said:


> Check out this 6+ minute video of him on YouTube: http://youtube.com/watch?v=-CRtna5iDFc


If you watch this, you see his passing/PG (dribbling/being the PG in the fast break and scoring/creating for teammates)skills, and his ability to drive from the perimeter in for a layup, which is i think where the Lamar Odom comparison came from.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Randolph, but there is no way he slides that far.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Traded ... but would be Randolph otherwise


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Nicolas Batum *will be the pick (...in the real world, where Randolph won't be available.)


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

I hope we pick Randolph if is available in that spot. I also hope if we get him he wears #50 so I can wear this again...


----------



## NCR (Nov 28, 2007)

Anthony Randolph


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Anthony Randolph is a stick figure busting with potential, but he is far from an NBA player right now. I dont want to wait 2-3 years for him. In this scenario, I would take him just to deal him. But, I would be dissapointed if he was our 'final' choice. In fact, I would much rather trade down for a consumate role-player like Batum or Rush.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Anthony Randolph would be the choice if the pick is not traded. 

Thanks for participating and don't forget to visit the draft forum for more information on the process.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Anthony Randolph is a stick figure busting with potential, but he is far from an NBA player right now. I dont want to wait 2-3 years for him. In this scenario, I would take him just to deal him. But, I would be dissapointed if he was our 'final' choice. In fact, I would much rather trade down for a consumate role-player like Batum or Rush.


Do you think Batum is more NBA-ready than Randolph? Or would you prefer a more limited prospect (a "consumate role-player")?

Ed O.


----------



## The Glyde 22 (Jun 15, 2005)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Pick will be traded to Chicago in a package deal. Blazers land Kirk Hinrich.


I like the idea!


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Brandon Rush. No trade.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised to see us draft Batum and store him overseas for a year or two. Seriously, is there a Power Forward on the board with more potential than McBob? I like DJ and would be willing to trade up by putting a couple 2nd rounders on the table. I also like the idea of trading a couple 2nd rounders to get into the bottom of the 1st round and draft Richard Hendrix. He reminds me of Jason Maxiel and that is the type of rebounder, defender that we need coming off the bench.


----------

